# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  CULTIVO DE QUINUA

## paul1983

ESTIMADOS AMIGOS RECIBAN UN CORDIAL SALUDO..... EN ESTA OPORTNIDAD MI INQUIETUD SI ALGUIEN TEIEN ALGUN PAQUETE TECNOLOGICO EN EL CULTIVO DE QUINUA, YA QUE DESEO SABER MAS DE ESTE CULTIVO CON EL FIN DE INSTALAR EN LA OZONA DE COSTA Y FORTALECER UNA CADENA PRODUCTIVA Y VER QUE SEA UNA NUEVA ALTERNATIVA PARA LA PRODUCCION... POR OTRO LADO DESEARIA SABER QUIEN ES ABASTECEDOR DE SEMILLA QUE SEA YA ACLIMATADA EN COSTA SIN NIGUN OTRA INQUIETUD ME DESPIDO ESPERANDO CONTAR CON SU AYUDA.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Venta de quinua roja Cultivo de quinua en el perú quinua orgánica y leguminosas quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## kscastaneda

Paul, lo primero que debes considerar para establecer un paquete tecnologico es que semilla vas a utilizar. Tal vez el INIA tenga semilla aclimatada a condiciones de costa y luego sus fases fenologicas que varian según las zonas por los factores medioambientales. 
Referente a un paquete tecnologico te puedo proponer el siguiente : 
PREPARACION DE TERRENO
Minimo poner 15 ton/ha de materia organica descompuesta. 
SIEMBRA
Antes de la siembra remojar la semilla (10 a 15 kg/ha) en una solución de EM.ACTIVADO durante 7 minutos.
Dejar secar en sombra y luego sembrar. 
Ante todo decirte tambien que sería bueno que apliques en cada aplicación foliar 5 lt de EM.ACTIVADO/cilindro. 
GERMINACION
Ocurre entre el 4to y 6to día. 
DOS HOJAS VERDADERAS
Ocurre a los 10 a 15 dds.
Fertilización : (acorde a las recomendaciones del material genetico que vas a sembrar).
Aqui le puedes poner TRISOLUTION  a dosis de 20 lt/ha para estimular el desarrollo radicular y optimo crecimiento.
La aplicación va dirigida al suelo con boquilla abierta a chorro. 
CUATRO HOJAS VERDADERAS
Ocurre entre los 25 a 30 días dds.
Aqui les puedes aplicar Biofertil Mar 250g/cil + Biofertil Energía 500 ml/cil. 
SEIS HOJAS VERDADERAS
Aqui veras 3 pares de hojas verdaderas extendidas y las hojas cotiledonales comienzan a amarillarse. 
RAMIFICACION
Veras 8 hojas verdaderas y las hojas cotiledonales se caen y dejan cicatrices en el tallo.
Aquí es cuando debes hacer la fertilización complementaria con 100 kg/ha de fosfato diamonico + 50 kg/ha de sulfato de potasio.
Y foliarmente : Biofertil Mar 250g/cil + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/cil. 
INICIO DEL PANOJAMIENTO --> 55 a 60 días.
PANOJAMIENTO --> 65 a 75 días.
INICIO FLORACION --> 75 a 80 días. (no descuides el agua).
FLORACION --> 90 a 80 días.
FRUCTIFICACION --> 100 a 130 días
MADUREZ FISIOLOGICA --> 160 días. 
El costo de producción fluctúa entre S/.2000 a S/.3000 nuevos soles. 
Saludos,

----------


## Edgar S.H

Estimado Paul, de igual forma tambien estoy interesado en este cultivo. Tanto como en la univ. agraria la molina y el inia brindan semillas de garantia. las cuales hay diferentes variedades, pero las mas comerciales son las blancas: Blanca de july, passankalla, blanca de junin. Este cultivo es tan generoso y rustico que se adapta muy bien a cualquier clima y suelo. Pero si te recomiendo que pruebes con dos variedades minimo para que veas cual se adapta mejor en tu zona, y te muestre mayor precosidad, vigor, rendimiento y calidad. Se que hay muy buenas experiencias en Arequipa en la parte de majes, incluso con sistema de riego, superando 5 Tn/Ha. para cualquier consulta puedes escribirme a mi correo.  
Saludos
Ing. Edgar 
949863788   edgarsh07@hotmail.com

----------


## paul1983

ESTIMADOS AMIGOS LES AGRADEZCO POR EL GRAN INTERÉS QUE LE ESTÁN PONIENDO A MI AYUDA A LA VEZ LES BRINDARE DATOS DE LOS TERRENOS A LOS CUALES DESEO INSTALAR.
HABLAMOS DE SUELOS FRANCO ARENOSO (ARENA Y LIMO)
INSTALADO RIEGO POR GOTEO (DIST. DE LATERAL DE RIEGO 1.5 m. DIST ENTRE GOTEO 0.2 m.)
DATOS CLIMATOLOGIGOS ( VELOCIDAD DEL VIENTO 20-40 KM)
EN OTRAS CONSIDERACIONES SERIA RECOMENDABLE REALIZAR SIEMBRA DOBLE HILERA.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Paul:
Lograste realizar la siembra, como te fué.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## paul1983

estimado alper,no se logro debido a problemas climaticos la zona en que se realizo las pruebas presentaba problema de netamotods y el viento no le dejaba a la vez...pero en el crecimiento vegetativo presenta buen desarrollo por el manejode fertiliz<acion

----------

Alper

----------

